# I want to be a real boy!!!



## CJ (Apr 9, 2019)

So my girl has this saying, "You're not a real man if you don't weigh 200 pounds". It's just a joke, but I can't argue the point. As you can guess, I have some weight to gain. 

I hope that by putting this in writing, I'll stick to it for the long haul, and not fall back into the 'I feel fat' mind****, and undo all the work. I've been over 200 before, but always quickly fall back into the 185-190 range, which was good for the sports I was participating in at the time, but no longer do. No need to be small any longer. I'm 42 and 5'10". Only TRT dose test for right now. 

I'll update every Tuesday, as this is just a good day for me to do so. Starting weight on 4/2 was a 188.3 lb average for the prior week. 

Week ending 4/8
188.9 lb avg - up 0.6lb, probably mostly water retention 
4018 avg cals for the week(was at 3600 prior, dropping weight) 
513 g carb
255 g pro
113 g fat

Week ending 4/15:189.9lbs(+1.0) 4079cal(481c 219p 133f) 
Week ending 4/22: not tracked, away on vacation 

***Change of plans, leaning out is focus now to be supportive of my girl as she leans out for summer. 
Week ending 4/29:189.3(-0.6) 3116cal(339c 228p 99f)
5/6: 187.4(-1.9) 3190cal(336c 231p 106f)
5/13: 186.2(-1.2) 3093cal(336c 232p 92f) 
5/20: 185.7(-0.5) 3475cal(398c 240p 106f)
5/27: 184.3(-1.4) 3606cal
6/3: 185.8(+1.5) 3732 cals
6/10: 184.5(-1.3) 2939 cals
6/17: 183.3(-1.2) 3036 cals
6/24: 183.5(+0.2) 2787 cals
7/1: 182.6(-0.9) 3179 cals
7/8: 182.2(-0.4) 3576 cals
7/15: 183.3(+1.1) 3800 cals
7/22: untracked week, shit show-vacation
7/29: 180.8(-2.5) 3178 cals
8/5: 180.5(-0.3) 3467 cals
8/12: 180.5(e) 4000 cals

***Start of weight gain phase*** 
8/19: 183.3(+2.8) 3916 Cals (initial carb up) 
8/26: 183.5(+0.2) 4306 Cals (start 400 npp) 
9/2: 185.3(+1.8) 4447 cals
9/9: 186.6(+1.3) 4423 cals 
9/16: 189.3(+2.7) 4520 cals 
9/23: 190.3(+1.0) 4361 cals +40 anavar
9/30: 193.3(+3.0) 4220 cals +40 anavar 
10/7: 194.5(+1.2) 4088 cals +40 anavar 
10/14: 195.3(+0.8) 4495 cals 
10/21: 195.6(+0.3) 4173 cals 
10/28: 197.1(+1.5) 4546 cals
11/4: 198.1(+1.0) 4112 cals (end of npp) 

***Maintenance Period***
11/11: 197.7(-0.4) 3882 cals
11/18: 197.3(-0.4) 4055 cals
11/25: 198.4(+1.1) 3907 cals
12/3: 198.3(-0.1) 3900 cals

***Start of Tren A/Test Cyp 50/50 EOD***
12/10: 199.8(+1.5) 3868 Cals 
12/17: 199.6(-0.2) 3919 Cals 
12/24: 200.7(+1.1) 4267 Cals 
12/31: 204.7(+4.0) 4507 Cals 
1/7: 205.4(+0.7) 4548 Cals 
1/14: 205.1(-0.3) 3575 Cals 
1/21:202.3 (-2.8) 3438 Cals (dropped excessive bloat) 
1/28: 201.8 (-0.5) 3901 Cals 
2/4: 202.2 (+0.4) 4212 Cals 
2/11: 201.4 (-0.8) 3794 Cals 
2/18: 201.0 (-0.4) 4073 Cals 

End of Tren/Test, back to TRT@140mg/wk

2/25: 200.8 (-0.2) 3970 Cals
3/3: 198.9 (-1.9) 4278 Cals 

Ballpark numbers, due to MFP not being 100% accurate.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2019)

Age
Height


in for the ride.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 9, 2019)

How much does your girl weigh?


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 9, 2019)

Remind me what your activity level is.  Do you do manual labor? Participant in sports outside of lifting?

Regardless you got this.  Looking forward to seeing your growth.

A little unsolicited advice. Put a time frame on your goal. Having a stick in the sand makes it real.


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2019)

Jin said:


> Age
> Height
> weight .



I updated original post.


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How much does your girl weigh?




Too much, if you ask her! :32 (18):
But 130


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Remind me what your activity level is.  Do you do manual labor? Participant in sports outside of lifting?.



I 'was' doing olympic weightlifting and crossfit(I know, gay) before, so my activity level was through the roof. 

My job isn't labor intensive, but I walk 5+ miles everyday doing it.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 9, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I 'was' doing olympic weightlifting and crossfit(I know, gay) before, so my activity level was through the roof.
> 
> My job isn't labor intensive, but I walk 5+ miles everyday doing it.



4000 calories should do it for you then.  Just keep an eye on the scale and put on some size.


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2019)

Tell her you're not a real woman unless you have DD riding high. Then put it in her ass like a real man.
(Did I type that or was I just thinking it?)


----------



## Seeker (Apr 9, 2019)

At 42 years old you should be more concerned about your health and not What your girl says. Stick your cock in Her mouth and tell her heres your 200 lbs.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 9, 2019)

Any "girl" that says you're not a real man needs to be told to fvck off and then to hit the bricks ... you agreeing you're not a real man at any weight is on you ...


----------



## Trump (Apr 9, 2019)

Have you considered you might be gay?


----------



## DF (Apr 9, 2019)

Your girl does sound a bit... umm harsh.  Keep working CJ! good luck!


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2019)

*Real men?
*


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 9, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Too much, if you ask her! :32 (18):
> But 130



Throw 50 more pounds on her and that’s a REAL woman hahahahaha


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 9, 2019)

Robdjents said:


> Throw 50 more pounds on her and that’s a REAL woman hahahahaha



Hahaha! Best comment on this thread.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 10, 2019)

snake said:


> *Real men?
> *



Overgrown boys with hairy bodies. Reminds me of a John Belushi in animal house, lol (he may have been fat but he could run like a crackhead)


----------



## CJ (Apr 10, 2019)

Avatar changed to reflect my current status. It'll be my 'scarlet letter' until I reach my goals. :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2019)

Week ending this morning, up 1.0 lbs to 189.9 weekly average. A little faster than I'd like to gain, feel bloated, but not too bad. I got 5 good workouts in this week. Original post also updated with progress. 

On vacation this week starting tomorrow, no way to track or weigh myself. Oh well.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 16, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> On vacation this week starting tomorrow, no way to track or weigh myself. Oh well.



MyFitnessPal......continue to track calories. Guesstimate portion sizes if necessary.  A vacation doesn’t have to be a vacation from you goals.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> MyFitnessPal......continue to track calories. Guesstimate portion sizes if necessary.  A vacation doesn’t have to be a vacation from you goals.



Definitely will be doing that, I've gotten very good at estimating over the years, from tracking for 5+ years.

You know how it is though, there's definitely going to be some meals where it's... "I have no idea what this even is!" :32 (18):

I like to eat different stuff when I'm on vacation, try the local foods. When I went to Puerto Rico, I gained almost 10 POUNDS in a week! That was awesome!!!


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2019)

So, plans changed. Don't beat me up too bad. Now going to lean out to be supportive of my girl, as she's trying to drop some weight for the summer. She'll never be able to do it if I'm stuffing my face all the time, it's just not helpful to her. I decided to postpone my goal to help her.

Last few weeks... 
4/29 189.3lbs-3116 cals 
5/6 187.4lbs-3190 cals
5/13 186.2lbs-3093 cals

Weights and/or reps have been going up the last few weeks, feel satiated, no hunger at all. Going to ride out this Cal level as long as making progress, but every 3-5 weeks I'll do a week at higher Cals to coincide with a deload week, in an effort to prevent a plateau.


----------



## Trump (May 14, 2019)

Same girl that said real men are over 200lb???



CJ275 said:


> So, plans changed.
> Don't beat me up too bad. Now going to lean out to be supportive of my girl, as she's trying to drop some weight for the summer. She'll never be able to do it if I'm stuffing my face all the time, it's just not helpful to her. I decided to postpone my goal to help her.
> 
> Last few weeks...
> ...


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2019)

Trump said:


> Same girl that said real men are over 200lb???



Yes, ironic isn't it? :32 (6):


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2019)

Back to gaining. The ol' lady tapped out of her diet, so the mini-cut is over.

Upped the Cals 400 per day. 
3475 Cal daily average.
398g C
240g P
106g F

Dropped 0.5 lbs to 185.7 average weekly weight, ending 5/20.


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok, so I tapped out of the weight gain for the summer, it's like fighting the tide, I'm too active those months. It's back on starting in September, going to spent the next two weeks dialing in my maintenance Cals, so I have a good starting point. 

It'll be a 12 week run through November, then I'll take December as a maintenance month, then another 3 month period of weight gain until April. 

I've updated all my weekly weights and Cals in the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## Long (Aug 17, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Ok, so I tapped out of the weight gain for the summer, it's like fighting the tide, I'm too active those months. It's back on starting in September, going to spent the next two weeks dialing in my maintenance Cals, so I have a good starting point.
> 
> It'll be a 12 week run through November, then I'll take December as a maintenance month, then another 3 month period of weight gain until April.
> 
> I've updated all my weekly weights and Cals in the 1st post of this thread.



If I ate 4000 calories I would be a tugboat. Age and inactivity outside lifting I guess. 
I'm serous you must be delivery/mailman level active.


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2019)

Long said:


> If I ate 4000 calories I would be a tugboat. Age and inactivity outside lifting I guess.
> I'm serous you must be delivery/mailman level active.



I had a 3400 Cal snack before bed yesterday. Half gallon of Friendly's Vienna Mocha Chunk ice cream and half a tub of chocolate chip cookies and whole milk. I went Full Piggy Piggy Boy!

Didn't stop moving from 7am to 7pm.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 17, 2019)

jesus Cj :32 (18):


----------



## Trump (Aug 17, 2019)

Your wife will be leaving soon cj get eating


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2019)

Started early, why wait. Got the initial carb bloat out of the way, up 2.8 lbs for the week. Feeling bloated due to some poor food choices, but I was on vacation, it happens. 

Going to start out at 3750 Cals per day, assess in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Trump (Aug 20, 2019)

Soon your wife wife will be calling you a man 



CJ275 said:


> Started early, why wait. Got the initial carb bloat out of the way, up 2.8 lbs for the week. Feeling bloated due to some poor food choices, but I was on vacation, it happens.
> 
> Going to start out at 3750 Cals per day, assess in a couple of weeks.


----------



## The Tater (Aug 21, 2019)

You can do it, just stick to the plan.


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2019)

Weekly update:

Eating an average of 4306 Cals for the week resulted in ONLY an average increase in bodyweight of 0.2 lbs, and my weight tapered DOWN as the week went on. Body adjusted and dropped some of the initial bloat from the switch to higher Cals.

5 good training days during the week. Felt great at the gym, weight and/or reps increased on everything across the board. Bodyweight went from 183.3 to 183.5

Going to bump Cals to an average of 4500. I'll do something like 4700 on workout days and 3500 on my 2 rest days, to give my body a chance to catch up to the food, but I won't stress out on hitting that breakdown too accurately.


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 31, 2019)

snake said:


> Tell her you're not a real woman unless you have DD riding high. Then put it in her ass like a real man.
> (Did I type that or was I just thinking it?)



Lmfao......          .


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Aug 31, 2019)

Following. Glad to see you back in it, that was a pretty good break. Idc what anybody says, happy wife happy life. Plus being a 200 is goals anyways. If I was 10% bf I'd be lucky to get out of the 180's too.

 Earlier you said you were just doing TRT, is that still your plan for getting to 200lbs?


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2019)

I added 400mg/wk of NPP. I'm on Wk 2 of 12 right now.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Aug 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I added 400mg/wk of NPP. I'm on Wk 2 of 12 right now.



Excuse my ignorance, but what is NPP?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 31, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is NPP?


Nandrolone PhenylPropionate. It's a short-estered version of the steroid Nandrolone, which is a 19-nor testosterone derivative.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is NPP?



Nandrolone PhenylPropionate. It's an AAS ftom the nandrolone/19 nor family.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2019)

You beat me to it!


----------



## TODAY (Aug 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> You beat me to it!


I take steroids to improve my typing performance.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2019)

Up 1.8 pounds for the week, to 185.3 lbs. Would've been higher, but I dropped 2 weigh-ins that were artificially high(186.8 and 187.8). After those two days, I had a lower carb-high fat day and the next morning I was back down about 2 pounds, and within the ballpark of the rest of the week.

Averaged 4,447 Cals for the week
500g Carbs
284g Protein
145g Fats

Next week will be similar. Protein is a bit high, but meat is tasty, so whatever.

Had 5 really good training days, and weight used and/or reps increased, along with a little uptick in the number of overall sets. I added a set to most main compound movements per day. 

Happy so far, feel a little full, but not that awful bloated feeling. I don't hate food yet.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

Wanted to add a couple of pics of the legs, to have a comparison and to hold me accountable. Not too sure why the pics aren't totally clear, must be bad lighting in my daughter's room, but she had the only mirror that would work.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

#nocalfsclub

Left calf will always be a kickstand, I snapped my Achille's a few years back.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

July of this year, about 185 lbs...and hairy. :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 4, 2019)

i thought we agreed on doorway pics?
lookin good my dude!


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2019)

My current workout routine, in case anyone was wondering. Feel free to critique. All sets are same weight across, unless noted. 


Tuesday
-Inc BB Bench, 4x6
-Ntrl grip Chest Supp Row, 4x6
-Chest Press Mach, 4@r8+(8-10)
-Lat Pulldown Mach, 4@r8+(8-10)
A1)Mach skullcrushers, 3@r8+(10-15)
A2)Mach preacher curls, 3@r8+(10-15)
SS)DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8(10-15)
SS)Shldr Press Mach, 3@r8+(10-15)

Wednesday 
-Squats, 4@r8(6-8) 
-Hack Squats, 4@r8(8-12)
-Leg Press, 3@r8/9(15-20)
-Calf Raise Mach, 5@r8+(10-15)
A1)Lying Leg Curls, 3@r8+(10-15)
A2)Abs-3 sets of whatever is open

Friday 
A1)Chest Press Mach, 4@r8+(5-8)
A2)Ntrl Grip Pullups, 4@r8+
B1)Inc Bench Mach, 4@r8+(8-12)
B2)OH grip CS Row, 4@r8+(8-12)
C1)Mach Dips, 3@r8+(10-15)
C2)DB Hammer Curls, 3@r8+(10-15)
Farmer Carries, 3 sets@max distance 

Saturday 
-Squats, 5x5,inc each set by 20lbs,build to a r8/9, add 5-10lbs each week. 
SS) Leg Exts,4@r8(10-15)
SS) Leg Press, 3@r8/9(10-15)
-Calf Raise Mach, 5@r8+(12-20)
A1)Seated Leg Curls, 3@r8+(8-12)
A2)Abs-3 sets of whatever is open. 

Sunday 
A1)BB Strict Press, 4x6
A2)Chinups, 4@r8+
B1)Chest Press Mach, 4@r8+(8-12)
B2)Ntrl grip CS Row, 4@r8+(8-12)
C1)BB Curls, 3@r8+(6-10)
C2)Seated DB OH Tri Ext, 3@r8+(6-10)
D1)Cable Lateral Raises, 3@r8+(15-20)
D2)Seated Calf Raises, 3@r8+(12-20)


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2019)

Up 1.3 lbs this week to 186.6 lbs. 
Up 3.3 lbs the last 3 weeks. 

This week was an avg of 4423 Cals
469g Carbs
265g Protein
160g Fats

Everything still feels good, and workouts are going great. Definitely holding a little bit of water weight now though. 

From my last caliper measurements 5 weeks ago, I added a mm to my chest and thigh readings. Could be water, since I definitely have a layer of that on me now. I also added 3 mm to my navel reading, which definitely has some added fat. That spot is my 'last to go, first to come back' spot however, so it's not unexpected.

Sadly, no gainzzz yet for my penis.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 10, 2019)

did she lose the weight you wanted to gain earlier in the summer...??


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> did she lose the weight you wanted to gain earlier in the summer...??



Of course she didn't. Same story every year, wait until May before she even thinks about getting in shape for the summer, dieting starts the Monday after June 1st, because I don't ****ing even know why, diet ends on June 3rd, because ice cream.


----------



## DNW (Sep 11, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Of course she didn't. Same story every year, wait until May before she even thinks about getting in shape for the summer, dieting starts the Monday after June 1st, because I don't ****ing even know why, diet ends on June 3rd, because ice cream.



But have you tried ice cream?


----------



## automatondan (Sep 11, 2019)

I believe in you. You can do this. 

Forgive me if you already stated this.... Are you doing any cardio...?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 11, 2019)

automatondan said:


> I believe in you. You can do this.
> 
> Forgive me if you already stated this.... Are you doing any cardio...?



he's doing rope skipping for sets or 299


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Forgive me if you already stated this.... Are you doing any cardio...?



No structured cardio, but I probably should add in a little. 

What I do get for cardio right now is lots of walking at work, usually in the 10k-15k per day range, and mowing the lawn every 5-7 days, with a walk behind push mower. No wheel drive to the mower, just me pushing that sum'bitch for an hour.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 11, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> No structured cardio, but I probably should add in a little.
> 
> What I do get for cardio right now is lots of walking at work, usually in the 10k-15k per day range, and mowing the lawn every 5-7 days, with a walk behind push mower. No wheel drive to the mower, just me pushing that sum'bitch for an hour.



Ok add it if you like, but just remember that is extra calories you will have to account for in your diet... I was just wondering if you were already doing a bunch of cardio and thus your caloric need is unnecessarily high. Just trying to think of variables that would help you gain weight.


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Ok add it if you like, but just remember that is extra calories you will have to account for in your diet... I was just wondering if you were already doing a bunch of cardio and thus your caloric need is unnecessarily high. Just trying to think of variables that would help you gain weight.



Yes, I already dropped my planned fall mountain biking rides in the state forests nearby. I like doing it, but like you said, it's a calories eater. 

I might add 2x/week of 5:00 of stair climber, 2:00 rest, 5:00 of stair climber, while really focusing on the calfs doing the work. Extra calf work within the cardio.


----------



## Trump (Sep 11, 2019)

Just sit sit on the sofa eating your whole bulk, **** cardio. Eat lift sleep repeat



CJ275 said:


> Yes, I already dropped my planned fall mountain biking rides in the state forests nearby. I like doing it, but like you said, it's a calories eater.
> 
> I might add 2x/week of 5:00 of stair climber, 2:00 rest, 5:00 of stair climber, while really focusing on the calfs doing the work. Extra calf work within the cardio.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Weekly update time.

Up 2.7 lbs for the week, to an average of 189.3 lbs. I believe most of it was water bloat, because I woke up today feeling much less puffy, and only weighed 187.8 lbs. 

Weekly cals/macros:

4520 cals
453 g carbs
269 g protein
165 g fats

Stalled out on a few lifts at the gym last week, but I was planning on switching things up slightly for the next 4 week block anyway. Nothing major, mostly just moving around the order/days of the lifts, no supersetting compound lifts, and I'll be living in the 8-12 range for the next month. Straight hypertrophy block. 

Going to keep on course.


----------



## The Tater (Sep 18, 2019)

Keep hitting it!


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2019)

Weekly Update:

Up 1.0 lbs this week to 190.3 lbs. Weigh-ins this week had a wide spread, almost 4 lbs from high to low. The weekly averages are trending up though, so I guess it all comes out in the wash.

Average Cals/macros for the week:
4361 cals
468g carbs
251g protein
167g fats

Training is going well, made small adjustments last week, as I try to do every 4 weeks or so. So last week was feeling out the weights/routine going forward, so in effect a lighter week.

I'm up about 7 lbs over the last 5 weeks, and it feels like an acceptable rate of weight gain. There is some fat gain and some bloat, but nothing I'm worried about.

Keeping on course.


----------



## Jin (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe you should try taking more steroids.....

:32 (19):


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2019)

Jin said:


> Maybe you should try taking more steroids.....
> 
> :32 (19):



If you insist!!! :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 24, 2019)

I'll ask Seeker to fwd you Big Ramys off season blast protocol asap.


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2019)

I did start upping my test dose this week. Blood work last week had me at 679 ng/dl. I tripled the dose going forward, for the rest of the cycle.


----------



## Trump (Sep 24, 2019)

Its what the pros do



Jin said:


> Maybe you should try taking more steroids.....
> 
> :32 (19):


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 24, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I did start upping my test dose this week. Blood work last week had me at 679 ng/dl. I tripled the dose going forward, for the rest of the cycle.



Is that from your TRT dose?


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Is that from your TRT dose?



Yes, I just wanted to see how I reacted to NPP without changing any other variables. After 5 weeks, no issues, so I'm upping the test dose.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 25, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I'll ask Seeker to fwd you Big Ramys off season blast protocol asap.


I’d love to know what they actually do use


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2019)

Weekly update... 

Up 3.0 lbs this week to an average weight of 193.3.

4,220 cals
459g carbs
246g protein
157g fats

Big jump in weight this week, due to bumping up my test dose. Workouts this week felt absolutely amazing, lowered the volume from last block, but increased intensity, both absolute and relative to failure. 

6 weeks/halfway through this run, up 10 lbs in 6 weeks. I'll post a few progress pics below


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2019)

There's some water/fat in there, but nothing I'm worried about.


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2019)

It's really hard to try and spread your lats and take a pic at the same time.


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2019)

Traps are coming in nicely, again, tough to take a pic while trying to flex.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 1, 2019)

Damn CJ, lean as ****


----------



## Jin (Oct 2, 2019)

Looking fantastic brother.


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 8576
> 
> It's really hard to try and spread your lats and take a pic at the same time.



Set it up and use the delay on your phone. Damn kids! lol

Those pics show some hard work in and out of the gym. I'm calling it... Beach ready!


----------



## automatondan (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice dude. Lookin good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 2, 2019)

Looking good man, your almost a real boy!


----------



## CJ (Oct 8, 2019)

Weekly update:

Up 1.2 lbs average weight this week, to 194.5 lbs. 

4,088 avg cals
439g carbs
269g protein
134g fats

Gym is going great, getting stronger every week, but I did miss a day this week to a large increase in work hours.12-14 hour days at work are becoming increasingly common. 

I'm going to have to rework my routine to a 4 day split, with an optional 5th day for extra work on bodyparts of focus, because I can't guarantee that I'll be able to hit the gym 5x per week going forward. 

It'll be an upper/lower hitting each 2x per week. It'll focus on compound lifts, getting the most carryover while using the most weight. The 5th day is where I'll put in direct arm/side delt work, since they're put on the back burner during the main 4 days. I can always squeeze this in at home, if necessary.


----------



## Raider (Oct 11, 2019)

200Lbs. Around the corner CJ!! Can ya see it. Go eat some Chinese food and salt up buddy, lol. Nice work!!


----------



## thetabio (Oct 11, 2019)

nice muscles


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 11, 2019)

thetabio said:


> nice muscles



dude, just stop...


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2019)

Weekly Update:

Up to 195.3lbs, a weekly gain of 0.8lbs.

4495 cals
491g C
260g P
164g F

Starting to hit the food wall. Feeling like an absolutely stuffed little piggy boy all day long. Starting to include a few high calorie foods to push through.

Workouts feel absolutely amazing though, strength is increasing every week. 

Sleep suffered a little this week, as looonnnnng work days of 12-14 hours have become the norm. Nothing too bad, I'll get it back on track.


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2019)

Man up........



CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up to 195.3lbs, a weekly gain of 0.8lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2019)

Weekly update:

Up 0.3 lbs to 195.6 lbs. 

4173 cals
460g C
246g P
148g F

Training is going awesome, still week over week weight and/or rep increases. Had to cut it back to 4 days per week, because of an increase in work hours. Probably better off anyway. 

I'm absolutely disgusted by food right now. Even the thought of it. Feeling uncomfortably to disgustingly full all day long is starting to wear on me. Just being honest, but I'm still going to push through it though.


----------



## andy (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm 198.4

I guess I could add exrta meal to my plan now


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2019)

.....


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2019)

Thats just made me smile, excellent effort bigman. You should be proud of yourself 



CJ275 said:


> View attachment 8712
> 
> .....


----------



## stonetag (Oct 29, 2019)

I guess now your "real life" begins at 200lbs. That aside, Good work CJ!


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2019)

Weekly Update...

Up 1.5 lbs this week, a 197.1 lb average, up from 195.6 lb last week. This morning's big weigh-in skewed the numbers a bit, but I had a pretty low day in the week(194.6) too, so it evened out. 

4546 cals
500g C
274g P
156g F

I hate food right now, I dread every meal except breakfast, and I've come dangerously close to crapping my pants 3x this week. Probably because I had pizza, wings, and a couple of subs/grinders/hoagies this week to get the calories in.

Workouts are great. I switched to a higher rep block(10-15) for these next 4 weeks, before alternating back to the lower/moderate reps(5-8). High rep squats SUCK!!!

Two more weeks of actively trying to gain, then it'll be a few months of trying to hold onto the new weight. That's where I've always messed up in the past, dropping weight too quickly, and only netting minimal progress from the process.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice work CJ


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 29, 2019)

did you make the team?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2019)

If I hit 200lbs I would swear I had aids


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 29, 2019)

i was 200lbs in 8th grade.
seriously tho cj good work bud


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 29, 2019)

Congratulations on getting your Man card CJ


----------



## DNW (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice cj!  Did you and your bf go out and celebrate?


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

Weekly Update:

Average weight of 198.1 lbs this last week, up from 197.1 lbs. 

4112 Cals
442 C
256 P
149 F

Took last shot of NPP last night, so it's a sad day. About ready to end the weight gain phase, it was a good 12 weeks. Up about 17.5 lbs in the 12 weeks, averaging 4300 Cals. 

Next couple of months will be holding onto the new weight. I fully expect to drop 3-5 lbs of water weight and backed up food in my system. Walking around with a food baby in my stomach these last few weeks was awful, shout out to the pregnant moms out there, I know how you feel! :32 (18):

I'll drop down to around 4k Cals, see how that goes.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Nov 5, 2019)

Very inspiring and motivating journey!! Well done!!


----------



## Trump (Nov 5, 2019)

dont drop calories just yet you fruit loop, touch it out a few more weeks. You still got some gains to make from that npp yet



CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Average weight of 198.1 lbs this last week, up from 197.1 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2019)

Weekly Update...

1st week of maintenance, down to 197.7 from 198.1 lbs. 
3,882 Cals for the week. 

4 day training split is still the plan, upper/lower x2.


----------



## DF (Nov 12, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update...
> 
> 1st week of maintenance, down to 197.7 from 198.1 lbs.
> 3,882 Cals for the week.
> ...



Don't you stop until you hit real man status! you are too close!


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2019)

DF said:


> Don't you stop until you hit real man status! you are too close!



Going to maintain until the end of the year, then another gaining phase.


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2019)

Weekly Update:

Down 0.4 lbs to an average of 197.3 lbs for the week. 

4055 average cals
432g C
270g P
139g F

Holding weight pretty well, the drops the last 2 weeks seem like water weight, as I'm feeling slightly leaner. That constantly full/stuffed/bloated/fat fukk feeling wasn't fun. 

Dropping training down to 4x per week has been surprisingly good! Was annoyed at first about having to go from 5 days to 4, but so far it seems....better.

Carry on.


----------



## Long (Nov 19, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Down 0.4 lbs to an average of 197.3 lbs for the week.
> 
> ...



Recovery is underrated.


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2019)

Weekly Update:

Up 1.1 lbs to 198.4 for the week. 

3907 cals
391g C
264g P
148g F

Weight gain is back ON. I just needed a few weeks to settle down a bit, but I'm feeling better now, I'm ready to push forward.


----------



## CJ (Dec 3, 2019)

Weekly Update:

198.3 lbs, up 0.1 lbs from last week. Had to toss out a few post Turkey Day weigh ins, they were artificially high due to all the food on Thursday. I did NOT restrict myself. 

About 3900 Cals for the week, close as I can estimate because of all the Thanksgiving foods.

Weight has been stable over the last month on 3900 Cals, so I'll be using that as my maintenance number. Ready to gain again, the 4 weeks of maintenance settled down my body, no more gastric issues, feeling just generally good again.

Starting Tren A and Test Cyp, both 50mg EOD. Low dose, feeling it out, no rush.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 3, 2019)

steadily getting there! I hope to get back on track soon myself!


----------



## CJ (Dec 10, 2019)

Weekly Update:

Up 1.5 lbs for the week to an average of 199.8 lbs.

3868 Cals
392g C
274g P
130g F

Lowest Cals I've eaten in 4 months, but the weight shoots up. No crazy weigh-ins to explain it, all 7 were within a 0.6 lb range.  Oh well, not complaining. 

Started Tren A and Test C this last week at 50mg each EOD. 

Back to a 5 Day split. Didn't like the 4 day, so back to a 5'er with the fluff cut out. Basic lifts, no nonsense or bullshit. 

Upper
Lower
Off
Pull
Push
Legs
Off


----------



## CJ (Dec 17, 2019)

Weekly Update:

Increased the Cals a bit, but lost 0.2 lbs for the week, down to a 199.6 weekly average. 

3919 Cals 
443g C
235g P
126g F

Training is going great, everything feels good, happy to be back on the 5 day vs 4 day split. 

I'm into my 3rd week of Tren A, I'm 7 injections in, so far no negative effects aside from one day I went hypo when I got home from the gym, right before I was about to eat dinner.

I checked my blood sugar for shits and giggles, it was at 65. It was such an odd feeling, slightly dizzy, instant sweats, kind of foggy headed. Surprising because my intra workout shake that day had 88g of carbs(Gatorade powder) and 25g of whey isolate, plus some table salt thrown in. By the 2nd bite of my dinner, I felt fine again. It was gone as quickly as it came on, which was basically instantaneous.

Edit: It was an injection day, but I hadn't taken the shot yet. 

I'll be getting blood work done after about 6 weeks also, to get an idea of how it's affecting me inside, with what I can't feel.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 18, 2019)

On your five day split you have one day of upper and one day of lower before your first off day.  On that upper day, what do you do?  Like what lifts and how many different lifts per muscle group.  Just curious.


----------



## CJ (Dec 18, 2019)

On the upper day, it's...

A) DB Inc Bench, 5 sets @R9+. (3:00R) When I can hit 6+ reps for all sets, I increase weight the following week. Usually ends up something like 10,8,7,6,6

B) Chest Supported Row, neutral grip. 5 sets @R9+ (3:00R), if 6+ reps on all sets, increase next week.

C) DB Flat Bench, 3x10-12. (2:00R) Adjust weight each set, if necessary, to stay within the range.

D) Cable Lat Pulldown, pronated grip, 3x10-12. (2:00R) Same as above. 

E) Barbell Standing Strict Press, 3 sets @R9+, same weight each set. (2:00R) When I hit 35 total reps, increase the weight next week. 

F1) Tricep skullcrusher machine, 3x10-15
F2) EZ Bar Bicep Curls, 3x10-15
Antagonist Superset. Just move back and forth between them, no rush. 

That's usually it, but today I felt good so added... 

G1) Hammer Strength Incline Press, 3 burnout sets 
G2) Hammer Strength Front Pulldown, 3 burnout sets.
Antagonist Superset. Just move between them, no rush.


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2019)

Early Xmas gift for me, weekly average weight is up 1.1 lbs to 200.7 lbs.

4267 cals
423g C
276g P
166g F

Weight is up, but I'm noticeably leaner. I lost 2mm on the caliper measurement of my navel area, possibly 1mm (not 100% confident, too small of a measurement) on the chest, and no change on the thigh measurement, since the last check 3 weeks ago. If that continues, I'll be a very happy fella! 

Training is going great, energy is waaaay up, to the point where I increased my volume pretty significantly, probably too much. Only problem is I tweaked my TRICEP doing deadlifts. Who does that?!? It was only 365 lbs, felt pretty light, went up smooth as silk, but shit happens I guess. Stopped the set immediately, was supposed to be a triple, it happened on 1st rep. 

Monday through Thursday this week were a planned deload period anyway, completely off from the gym, so hopefully it'll heal up in that time. Even still, I'll baby it for a short while. No need to really injure it. 

Happy holidays to everyone, enjoy your time with friends and family, don't forget to get your dogs some treats for their stockings!!!


----------



## Trump (Dec 24, 2019)

2mm on a calliper while on a bulk??? Jesus give it a rest will you, just eat ice cream


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2019)

Trump said:


> 2mm on a calliper while on a bulk??? Jesus give it a rest will you, just eat ice cream



There was A LOT of Hot Cocoa and Cherry Cordial flavored Hershey Kisses this week! :32 (16):


----------



## Slimandtrim (Dec 24, 2019)

Great to see you are doing so well, and I hope your injury heals up quickly. You are a true inspiration!! 
Happy holidays!!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 24, 2019)

keep on kicking ass man! I still eat my share of bad (poptarts... a lot of them too) when i try to be 100% clean i get pissy and wanna quit! like a spioled kid, i need my treats HAHA


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 24, 2019)

That’s awesome CJ keep showing me the way. What’s the top number goal look like ? Trumps right eat ice cream. Just started that shit with shakes bam it’s good. Great work brother !!!:32 (1):


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2019)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> That’s awesome CJ keep showing me the way. What’s the top number goal look like ? Trumps right eat ice cream. Just started that shit with shakes bam it’s good. Great work brother !!!:32 (1):



No particular goal number, just moving towards the look I want. No rush, I got time.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2019)

Welcome to the 2 hundos CJ


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 25, 2019)

Good job, CJ. Ice cream covered with crunch peanut butter and chocolate syrup mixed with protein blended up should do the trick.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 25, 2019)

God dammit CJ good job!!! I having nothing further to say other than good job!


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2019)

Weekly Update:

Huge jump this week in weight, up 4 lbs to a 204.7 lb average. Lots of eating over Xmas week, but it was roughly 90% quality food, so not too worried. A good chunk of the weight is water that hasn't fallen off yet. 

4507 Cals 
450g C
285g P
167g F

Took 4 straight days off from the gym Mon-Thurs, and was chomping at the bit to get back in this past Friday. Felt great after the layoff, even hit a solid (for me) 405lb deadlift triple on Sunday. It felt good, haven't lifted that heavy in awhile. Only recently reintroduced DLs back into the mix.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 31, 2019)

some of the 4lbs probably came from those 4 days out the gym not burning up all those cals as usual/body recovering & rebuilding. 
good job my dude.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 31, 2019)

CJaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay,,,...**** yeah!!!! Good work you some a bitch!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

1 hour after having a workout shake with 70 grams of sugars from Gatorade, blood glucose down to 68. Guess the insulin sensitivity is still good!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 5, 2020)

You're on fire!! Well done, I love your nutrition discipline / % ratio as well. Big thumbs up!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 7, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.7 lbs for the week to a 205.4 lb average weight. 

4548 Cals 
437g C
285g P
186g F

Getting hard to stuff this much food down my face. All day long I feel like I just had Thanksgiving dinner. Last night I went to bed weighing 213 lbs, woke up and weighed 206.2 lbs. 

The gym is fun though!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 7, 2020)

Do it! Do it! Eat tastier stuff when it gets hard. Good thing about the hound. If I tap out there is never any waste. When we get to 250 then start a cut haha. Your an inspiration bro keep it up. :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 7, 2020)

CJ your are crushing it, sir!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up 0.7 lbs for the week to a 205.4 lb average weight.
> 
> ...



What a journey to follow. Congrats man. What foods do you usually eat on a daily basis? I need to start my bulking journey soon.


----------



## CJ (Jan 7, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> What a journey to follow. Congrats man. What foods do you usually eat on a daily basis? I need to start my bulking journey soon.



It's pretty much a routine at this point, a program that just runs. 

Every day breakfast is the same:
3 eggs over easy, cooked in olive oil
1 or 2 al Fresco chicken sausage breakfast patties
A fistfull of salad greens
Coffee with sweetened vanilla almond milk. 

Dinners:
M-Spaghetti squash and turkey or beef meatballs. 
Tu-Sirloin steak, cilantro lime rice, a veggie(lately Brussels sprouts) 
W-Salmon, Fries, a veggie/salad
Th-Taco Night!!! Ground turkey, refried beans, 1/2 avocado, a tomatoe, fresh cilantro, Taco sauce, and 50 or 100g brown rice.
F-Pork Sirloin, brown rice pilaf, REAL sauerkraut
Sat-Wife mixes it up, lots of good things here! (Chili, Shepherd's Pie, an awesome lemon artichoke chicken thighs with rice dish, a beef and bacon cottage pie recipe, etc...)
Sun-lately a vegan dish, but I add chicken or steak to it. Full of veggies I don't usually eat, influx of nutrients, and honestly MOST taste pretty good. 

5 work days, I have 3 lunches each day. Usually leftovers from the above meals, and pre workout meals on days i work is a can of sardines or leftover salmon, 12-16 ounces of sweet potatoes, and some celery. This meal doesn't sit heavy, so I like it before the gym. I usually have salmon or sardines 4-5 times per week. 

On the days I don't work, my lunches are always either 6 ozs ground beef or liver and 100-150g rice, cooked in bone broth with butter, and salad greens. Easy to prepare, easy to eat, doesn't sit too heavy. 

Most nights before bed I have 2 servings of cottage cheese, and homemix raisin bran(60g Bran flakes, 20g raisins, 20g craisins) in either whole milk or almond milk. 

Extra calories needed are filled as necessary, I don't shy away from treats at this point.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 7, 2020)

bro wheres all the protein shakes tho???


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> It's pretty much a routine at this point, a program that just runs.
> 
> Every day breakfast is the same:
> 3 eggs over easy, cooked in olive oil
> ...




the best part is you’re actually eating everything prepared at the house and not some bullshit fast food. Thanks for the write up. I need to be more consistent eating breakfast and I’m sure that will help get my calories up. All those meals sound great. I’ve been meaning to try liver. I keep reading and hearing organ meats are very nutrient dense.


----------



## CJ (Jan 8, 2020)

I mix in some crap too, I just try to make sure that the majority is good foods. 

The other day I was really short on Cals, hit McD's and grabbed 3 egg mcmuffins. A quick 900 Cals that wasn't too bad. Other times I raid the kid's snacks to fill the void, smartfood popcorn and chewy Quaker granola bars are common. 

If I hit the movies with the family, there WILL be some Coffee Nut M&M's and Sour Patch Kids involved! Although my tongue peels off like a sunburn from the SPKs.

The main meals are home and work are easy to stick to, there's literally no decision making involved. No real chance to go hard off the rails.


----------



## CJ (Jan 11, 2020)

Blood tests ordered.

Time to get a look inside at what's going on.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2020)

Your consistency has been laudable, CJ.

Let us know how your bloodwork turns out.


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 0.3 lbs for the week to a 205.1 lb average. It was a messed up week though, I'll explain below. 

3575 Cals 
362g C
273g P
115g F

Mid week I decided to take a break. I was sooooo full, feeling like a fat fukkin pig, and I needed to let my body catch up to all the food that I had been eating. It worked, as my weights for the last 5 days were... 207, 206.2, 204.4, 203.2, and 201 this morning. I feel much better now, and don't look pregnant.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice work CJ. It’s pretty awesome you have your body that tuned in. I hope you fell better and reach your goals swiftly :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2020)

Your discipline and sleek, hard body disgust me.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 14, 2020)

Way to be on top of it, brother.


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2020)

Hunger is back today with a vengeance, after 4 straight days of lower calories. I'm going to take this as a signal that my body is ready to proceed. 

But, I'm going to go a bit more moderate on the food going forward, and making adjustments daily if needed to stave off that bloated/full feeling. I'm going to stick a few soeedbumps in that road.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Hunger is back today with a vengeance, after 4 straight days of lower calories. I'm going to take this as a signal that my body is ready to proceed.
> 
> But, I'm going to go a bit more moderate on the food going forward, and making adjustments daily if needed to stave off that bloated/full feeling. I'm going to stick a few soeedbumps in that road.



Do you have a specific number you want to drop your cals/macros to or just gonna stop when you feel full?


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2020)

I jumped the calories up too quickly the last few weeks, I got greedy/stupid. I bumped up something like 600 Cals. I'm just going to go back closer to the prior amount, where there was a good balance of weight gain and feeling good.

I have a running total of my weekly weights and Cals on the very 1st post of this thread.


----------



## CJ (Jan 15, 2020)

Quick turnaround for the bloodwork. As expected, the Tren did a number on the lipids, even at only 50mg EOD(175mg/wk).

Cholesterol now at 259 fasted, last test a few months ago was 209 NON-fasted, about a year ago it was 178 fasted. 

HDL now 31, was 45 a few months ago NON fasted, and 48 about a year ago fasted. 

LDL now 210, was 128 a few months ago NON fasted, and 115 about a year ago fasted. 

Hematocrit also went up a bit to 50.5 from 48.8


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Spent the last week+ eating at a more realistic calorie level, to clear out the excessive bloat that I had. Dropped 2.8 lbs this week to 202.3. But that's still up 1.6 lbs from 4 weeks ago, before I started pushing the Cals too much, too quickly. Lesson learned, didn't like it, how I felt, how I looked, how I moved, nothing. BP also dropped 5 points (systolic) from dropping the bloat. 

3438 Cals 
360g C
256g P
108g F

The gym feels great, unbelievable amount of energy and stamina. I'm probably doing too much at this point. Not sure if I should push the volume since I'm able to, or just ride out what I was doing? I'm recovering from workouts in 2 days, max. Except hamstrings, those fukkers get SORE!

Also added in two 15 minute LISS cardio sessions during the week. I've basically done ZERO dedicated cardio training the last 5 months.


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2020)

Quick update pics. Still have some bloat and gained some bodyfat, but still acceptable for being up 21 pounds. Nothing that'll be a bitch to lose. 

Pics admittedly aren't great, bad lighting, and it's hard to flex and take a pic at the same time, especially the back pics. The back looks much, much better in real life, there's a lot more meat on it now.


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2020)

Back Day!!! 

Last set of seated cable rows. 
YouTube
https://youtu.be/3GMQ_-RHbeA


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Back Day!!!
> 
> Last set of seated cable rows.
> YouTube
> https://youtu.be/3GMQ_-RHbeA



Lookin good bro


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 21, 2020)

How much are you weighing in at these days?


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 21, 2020)

Good stuff, keep getting that weight up!


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> How much are you weighing in at these days?



202.3 was this week's average weight.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 22, 2020)

Damn you CJ good work brotha!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 22, 2020)

Damn brother that is some good Gainz!!! I snap shot your numbers to use. My Ass is burning!!! You light a serious fire!!! I’m ready to Bang!!! Best week ever coming up:32 (10):
 Keep it up


----------



## Jin (Jan 22, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Damn brother that is some good Gainz!!! I snap shot your numbers to use. My Ass is burning!!! You light a serious fire!!! I’m ready to Bang!!! Best week ever coming up:32 (10):
> Keep it up



“my ass is burning”
”I’m ready to bang”??????

dont you people proofread your posts?


----------



## German89 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> “my ass is burning”
> ”I’m ready to bang”??????
> 
> dont you people proofread your posts?



Gghhheeeyyyyy


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 22, 2020)

Around these parts if you move slow, we say get the lead out of your ass! If you want to inspire we say, I’ll light a fire under your ass. CJ did that for me! I said it in reverse sounded funny. I knew he’d get it being a good ol boy!!! For the record if I was Gay I’d be the best one lol:32 (19):


----------



## CJ (Jan 28, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 0.5 lbs to a 201.8 lb average this week. 
3901 Cals 
406g C
250g P
140g F

Failing at this weight gain thing. Upped the Cals almost 500 over last week, still lost weight, and the weight loss ACCELERATED as the week went on. Only 200.6 this morning. Crazy shit!

I do feel more solid though, even with the weight loss. Lost 3mm of fat from the stomach and 2 mm from the chest from my last measurements 2 weeks ago. Thigh measurement was unchanged. Maybe a slight recomp happening?

Going to up the Cals this week, hoping to hit 4250 Cals average, see what happens. I think I'll do it mainly with having a few glasses of whole milk per day. I've dropped most of the bloat, feeling better, moving better, so I'd like to keep it that way.

Gym is going great, feeling strong and dialed in on my exercises, really feeling the muscles working. Taking most working sets to 1 shy of failure, then technical failure on last set, if an appropriate/safe exercise to do so. Recovering extremely well, feel ready to go 2 days later. Hitting everything 2-3 times per week.

I did reintroduce LISS cardio about a week and a half ago. Nothing crazy, just 2 fifteen minute sessions per week on the bike, keeping HR in the 120's.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 28, 2020)

Great work CJ!!! How much water per day?  8lbs per gallon is a lot of weight!!! Dbol and ice cream. You’ll be huge haha jk. Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 28, 2020)

arent you on a tren blast? you saw how hard it was for me to put on weight...


----------



## CJ (Jan 28, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> arent you on a tren blast? you saw how hard it was for me to put on weight...



Aere you suggesting that 2 lbs in 2 months isn't a lot? :32 (18):

But yeah, 175mg/week. I don't hate it, but the NPP was better for weight gain.


----------



## CJ (Feb 4, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.4 lbs to a weekly average of 202.2 lbs. Gained back a bit of what I lost the last couple of weeks. Might be a bit skewed due to Super Bowl treats, although I think I violently shit it all out the next morning. 

4212 Cals 
455g C
259g P
151g F

Training is going very well. Slowly adding reps each week, then weight when I feel I've maxed that weight out and I'm ready to go up. 

My bodyweight isn't moving much, but I feel tighter and not bloated anymore, so I hope I'm making progress and it's not just in my head. Weights are moving in the gym, so hopefully I'm good. We'll see later when I strip off the fat. 

Dedicated cardio is back in as well, 2-3x/week, doing 30 min chunks right now, keeping my HR around 120. Time to build the aerobic base back up, I pushed it aside for so long, albeit for a valid reason. I'll work my way up to hour long sessions, then increase the intensity from there. Bike and Rower.

Just a couple of weeks left before the bottle runs dry, then back to TRT for a long while, at least until my yearly Dr's physical in May.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Lost 0.8 lbs to a weekly average of 201.4 lbs. 

3794 Cals 
395g C
248g P
135g F

I've dropped 5 mm's of caliper bf measurements over 3 sites over the last 7 weeks, while at a similar bodyweight. If weight isn't going up, at least bodyfat is going down. That's a win. 

Tried an experiment yesterday. Since I've been pounding carbs for the last 6 months, I wanted to see how my body would react to them being taken out for a day, and those Cals replaced with fats. 

Wasn't great, felt sluggish all day, even though I consumed about 4,000 Cals for the day. Ended up eating 230g of fats and 200g of carbs(most were residual carbs from all the nuts and seeds I ate, plus 60g at dinner from spaghetti squash and sauce).

Going to address that going forward. My 2 rest days will now be high fats/low carb to regain some of that metabolic flexibility that I've lost over the last several months. Still quality foods though, like steak stir fry with peppers and mushrooms with olive oil, nuts and seeds, fatty fish, etc.. 

Workouts have been amazing, feel great in the gym. Taking most sets right up to technical failure(if it's a safe exercise to do so) and some past failure(using partials or rest-pause sets). I like training that way, less sets but closer to failure vs more sets with lots of reps left in the tank.

Cardio is coming along, it's getting easier so I bumped to the resistance level on the bike 2 positions. Also added in some Concept2 rower work. It's been too long since I've used that machine. I used to love it, but it kicked my ass the other day. 

Last week before a deload, kids are on vacation next week so we're taking them down to Washington DC to see the sights. After that, a long period of back to TRT and holding on to weight while tightening up a bit.

If you read all this, you should give yourself a thanks and positive rep points! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 11, 2020)

Have fun on DC, brother. What is you TRT dose going to be?


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Have fun on DC, brother. What is you TRT dose going to be?



140mg/week of Cyp. Split in half on Mon and Thurs. 

That puts me at about 850 ng/dl the day after a shot.


----------



## Beserker (Feb 11, 2020)

Always love a DC trip, we’re only 2 hours away in favorable traffic.  Probably too early for the cherry blossoms though..


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Increased my Cals almost 300 per day, still dropped 0.4 lbs to a weekly average of 201.0 lbs. 

4073 Cals 
356g C
272g P
174g F

Dietary fat intake is way up, as I decided to eat lower carb/higher fats on my two rest days. Just replaced carb Cals with fat Cals. Energy felt much more stable doing that this week, vs last week. 

Those 2 days averaged about:
3970 cals
195g C
245g P
240g F

Workouts have been great, except for legs. I needed to deload them this week, I had been piling too much on them. I use Squats on Wednesday morning as my gauge of progress. I build to a Heavy 3 or 5, then do back off sets. The heavy sets have stalled out, and felt like more of a struggle, while I lost a few reps on the back off sets. 

Every other bodypart is progressing, I've been eating well, I've been sleeping decent, and I have minimal stress in my life, so I've concluded that I've just been doing too much for the quads, and a deload was in order.

Back to TRT dose after tonight's shot, which will just be the leftover juices in the bottom of the vial. I'm ready to just be back to TRT anyway. I feel great, no issues there, but it's time.

My weight has been pretty stable for 5 weeks now, so I'll just maintain this weight for a few more weeks, before slowly stripping off some excess bodyfat.

Oh yeah, I fukked up. I thought this was going to be a week off from the gym, because we were going down to DC for a week. I messed the dates up, that's not until April.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 18, 2020)

With amping your calories back up are you experiencing the bloated feeling again?  If not, how have you combated it?


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> With amping your calories back up are you experiencing the bloated feeling again?  If not, how have you combated it?



Nope, not at all. I actually feel much better. Feeling less fat than I have in awhile, even noticing some veins starting to show up in the quads. The big bloated food baby is long gone though, thankfully. 

Two things I've changed up:

1. Eating low carb and high fat on my rest day. Similar Cals, just switched up the fuel source. This really has helped hold off the bloat, I believe. Felt like crap the first week though, as my body adjusted back from the neverending carbs I had been eating daily, at pretty much every meal. 

2. I've worked up to three 30 minute cardio sessions per week, so that offsets it somewhat as well. Nothing crazy, just LISS on the bike or rower, keeping my heart rate in the 120's.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 18, 2020)

Ceej - 

I'm not sure how I missed this thread. Your girl sounds hilarious. And so much fits in context now. 

A 13 pound jump for an elf is pretty substantial. Major props to you. Late to the game, obviously, but looking forward to following along.

Thanks for being one of the brightest lights here dude.


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2020)

6 month progress graph.

The big blip at the end of Dec/early Jan was when I got silly for a few weeks, thinking more food, more food, more food. Just got bloated as fukk, before I straightened it out.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 19, 2020)

That’s awesome CJ! Solid, healthy gainz are the best!!! Bloat sucks. Keep it up Boss!!!:32 (1):


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2020)

I think last week's leg deload did the trick. The back squat weight I had been stuck on for a 3 rep top set for the last few weeks, I did today for 6 quality reps, probably could've hit a 7th. Back off sets felt stronger as well.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I think last week's leg deload did the trick. The back squat weight I had been stuck on for a 3 rep top set for the last few weeks, I did today for 6 quality reps, probably could've hit a 7th. Back off sets felt stronger as well.



Awesome! Great work, Sir!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 9239
> 
> 
> 6 month progress graph.
> ...



!! fukking killer dude. Wtg.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 21, 2020)

Good work CJ!!!! I need to be more like you!!!!


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 0.2 lbs to a weekly average of 200.8 lbs. 

3970 cals
389 g C
274 g P
151 g F

Bodyweight has been fairly stable, over the last 5 weeks I've lost 1.0 lbs while averaging 3990 Cals. So my maintenance Cals is roughly 4100-4200 at this point.

Been back to TRT for week now, 140mg Cyp per week. Still feel the same, gym is going well, no issues, but I've never felt like I was "ON" when taking anything extra anyway.

Going to get a BodPod done next week, to see where I'm at. Thought about a DEXA, but it's almost 4x the cost, and getting it done would eat up a big chunk of my day, and the extra bit of accuracy would be nice, but it's really not needed. I almost went DEXA anyway, because the place also does VO2 max testing, and I've wanted to do that, but again, it's just a number to know without any real reason to know it. 

Plan going forward will be to very slowly drop some bodyfat up to my yearly Dr physical in May. I want to be as healthy as possible for that, then afterwards I'll do a good lean down for summer. I think I'm going to go for silly lean, not stage lean, because fukk that, but leaner than I've ever been before.

***Edit: The only place nearby that had a BodPod stopped doing them, so I'm shit outta luck. May do the Dexa at the end then.


----------



## Trump (Feb 25, 2020)

so your all out plan was to get above 200lb so you could then cut to be below it??



CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Down 0.2 lbs to a weekly average of 200.8 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2020)

Trump said:


> so your all out plan was to get above 200lb so you could then cut to be below it??



Sometimes I really dislike you! :32 (18):

But I'll be bigger, and leaner, than last year. Then do it all again next year, but better, with lessons that I've learned this year. I'm in no hurry, I'm just enjoying the process.

Truthfully, I'm a mental mess, and I can't be fluffy in the summer. I would feel gross.


----------



## Jin (Feb 25, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Sometimes I really dislike you! :32 (18):
> 
> But I'll be bigger, and leaner, than last year. Then do it all again next year, but better, with lessons that I've learned this year. I'm in no hurry, I'm just enjoying the process.
> 
> Truthfully, I'm a mental mess, and I can't be fluffy in the summer. I would feel gross.



CJ’s been a centerfold in Long Haul Hunker mag.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 25, 2020)

How much did you make to do that shoot CJ? Love the belt buckle. Now that it’s over! I’m going to need my hat back though lol :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> How much did you make to do that shoot CJ? Love the belt buckle. Now that it’s over! I’m going to need my hat back though lol :32 (18):



They gave me 100 gallons of diesel, and a $100 Flying J gift card.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 26, 2020)

My god please let that photo be you. 
you’re like one of the new kids.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> My god please let that photo be you.
> you’re like one of the new kids.



It’s totally him. And he’s bi-curious.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> It’s totally him. And he’s bi-curious.



:32 (12):
Ceej, I knew we were meant to be.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 26, 2020)

CJ, you listed a ton of different measuring methods... Now I gotta go hit Google up for a while.


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I would never wear that belt buckle.


----------



## CJ (Mar 3, 2020)

Weekly Update :

It was a battle this week trying to keep weight on. There was ice cream one day, and lots of nuts and cheese trying to cram in high calorie foods. Yesterday I was actually driving around, munching on a half pound block of Cracker Barrel gouda cheese. :32 (18):

Lost 1.9 lbs, down to a weekly average of 198.9 lbs. Lost my Real Boy status. 

4278 Cals 
398g C
289g P
173g F

Otherwise, the gym is still going great. No issues there. Slowly building up cardio, up to 40 mins on a bike 2x per week, and an additional day of Rower intervals 10x500m, 1:00r.


----------



## Trump (Mar 3, 2020)

Adds cardio and wonders why weight drops, for a man so intelligent your not very intelligent are you


----------



## CJ (Mar 3, 2020)

Trump said:


> Adds cardio and wonders why weight drops, for a man so intelligent your not very intelligent are you



Adds only 5 mins of extra cardio per session from prior week, but INCREASES Cals 300 per day to compensate.

Get it right. :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Mar 3, 2020)

And a session of rowing???



CJ275 said:


> Adds only 5 mins of extra cardio per session from prior week, but INCREASES Cals 300 per day to compensate.
> 
> Get it right. :32 (20):


----------



## German89 (Mar 3, 2020)

Yeah. Wowzers trump!

Git. It . Rite!


----------



## CJ (Mar 3, 2020)

Trump said:


> And a session of rowing???



Same as week prior.


----------



## Trump (Mar 3, 2020)

so you lied about the rowing being additional?? Might climb Everest again after lunch 



CJ275 said:


> Same as week prior.


----------



## CJ (Mar 3, 2020)

Trump said:


> so you lied about the rowing being additional?? Might climb Everest again after lunch



Don't play your word games with me! :32 (18):

I meant in addition to, not a new thing. It's been 2 weeks now with the rower. The bike has been months.


----------



## CJ (Mar 4, 2020)

Quick update pic on the wheels. They're definitely growing, happy that the pain is yielding some growth. Shitty pic, but there's a lot of construction going on the house right now, not much I can do. 




And of course it's fukkin sideways. :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Quick update pic on the wheels. They're definitely growing, happy that the pain is yielding some growth. Shitty pic, but there's a lot of construction going on the house right now, not much I can do.
> 
> View attachment 9331
> 
> ...




You look big from the waist down. That’s what all the boys at the truck stops tell you, huh?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking Good Brother!!! :32 (1):


----------



## white ape (Mar 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Quick update pic on the wheels. They're definitely growing, happy that the pain is yielding some growth. Shitty pic, but there's a lot of construction going on the house right now, not much I can do.
> 
> View attachment 9331
> 
> ...



The wheels are getting bigger!


----------



## white ape (Mar 4, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How much does your girl weigh?



she aint a lady unless she 280


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Quick update pic on the wheels. They're definitely growing, happy that the pain is yielding some growth. Shitty pic, but there's a lot of construction going on the house right now, not much I can do.
> 
> View attachment 9331
> 
> ...



you and papa Jin with those damned legs - woof! Well done brother. You may be an elf but you’re stacked. Great work dude.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 5, 2020)

Dude those quads look badass! Wtg!


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 6, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Quick update pic on the wheels. They're definitely growing, happy that the pain is yielding some growth. Shitty pic, but there's a lot of construction going on the house right now, not much I can do.
> 
> View attachment 9331
> 
> ...



Good work brother


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 6, 2020)

Why are the calves cut out of the pic though?


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Why are the calves cut out of the pic though?



You know good and well why!


----------



## CJ (Mar 7, 2020)

I hate you both. :32 (18):


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I hate you both. :32 (18):



Are they small? :32 (11):


----------



## CJ (Mar 7, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Are they small? :32 (11):



Post #45 on this thread is a pic from 6 months ago. No comparison pics since then... yet.    #fingerscrossed


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 7, 2020)

I was scrolling looking for it when I stopped at post 73

GERMAN — BEARD ALERT


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh, fukk these guys. You’re jacked. #fan


----------



## CJ (Mar 7, 2020)

Here ya bastards!!!!!




Remember, one calf is fukked forever because of a snapped Achille's tendon.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 7, 2020)

Nice definition coming in, bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 7, 2020)

Damn CJ nice!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 7, 2020)

See, I set that up just so you could show off your calves. I had faith in ya!
:32 (17):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 7, 2020)

I call them baby cows


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

Time to close this thread, continued on in a new phase/thread here... https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/32286-CJ-s-Summer-Lean-Out?p=593184#post593184 ...for those interested.


----------

